# J'en ai deux, j'en ai deux ...[bizutage]



## bompi (24 Juin 2005)

:rateau:  ... des points discos ... 

Si ça c'est pas une vraie joie candide de nioube forever !!

Bin voilà, c'est tout ! Juste une goutelette dans l'océan du _flood_.

Mais on pourrait aussi essayer de voir ce que l'on a en double (les yeux, les oreilles, et aussi d'autres trucs)

Mais j'ai aussi :

- deux macs
- un mac avec deux écrans
- deux vraies roues (attachées à un vrai scooter qui roule en faisant nouic-nouic)
- deux postes de travail au bureau
- deux anneaux (un à chaque annulaire)

Comme tout ceci me fait bailler deux fois plus, je vais pas tarder ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:  ... des points discos ...
> 
> Si ça c'est pas une vraie joie candide de nioube forever !!
> 
> ...



moi, ce sont deux grands b½ufs


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> moi, ce sont deux grands b½ufs



Tout finit par des chansons. Bon, allez, Lemmy, mets-nous Joséphine baker : "j'ai deux amours"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tout finit par des chansons. Bon, allez, Lemmy, mets-nous Joséphine baker : "j'ai deux amours"



si tu me prends par les sentiments


----------



## N°6 (24 Juin 2005)

Bon, les deux vieux....


----------



## Zyrol (24 Juin 2005)

ben... moi aussi j'en ai 2...mac,boules,kayak...   

On peut aller loin comme ça....


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Juin 2005)

palmes car j'ai deux pied .... 
bon aller je vais nager


----------



## Le_iPodeur (25 Juin 2005)

je peux taper au clavier avec 2 doigts, mais il y a une variante plus amusant que de taper evec 2 doigts...

hum, d'ailleurs je crois que je fais faire un thread la dessus, c'est completement hors sujet et donc ça a bien sa place dans le bar


----------



## valoriel (26 Juin 2005)

2 semestres à rattrapés


----------



## naas (26 Juin 2005)

tu me copiera deux cent fois rattraper prend ER


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu me copiera deux cent fois rattraper prend ER



c'est pas parce que tu as 2 "a" dans ton pseu que tu vas la ramener


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> je peux taper au clavier avec 2 doigts, mais il y a une variante plus amusant que de taper evec 2 doigts...


 
Ouaip: avec deux coudes.


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas parce que tu as 2 "a" dans ton pseu que tu vas la ramener


Moi j'ai deux "o" je peux dire quelque chose...


----------



## Nobody (26 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai deux "o" je peux dire quelque chose...


 
Bienvenue au club!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai deux "o" je peux dire quelque chose...



marre de tous ces doublons  :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (26 Juin 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue au club!


 Youpi... on est membres des deux cercles...


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

deux "o" mais il ne sont pas consécutif c'est moins marrant ... lemmy par contre ... 

on a aussi ... en général ... deux parties du cerveau ... en général


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2005)

je peux les toucher ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> deux "o" mais il ne sont pas consécutif c'est moins marrant ... lemmy par contre ...
> 
> on a aussi ... en général ... deux parties du cerveau ... en général



la première est en grève et la seconde en vacances


----------



## maiwen (26 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je peux les toucher ?


les deux parties de mon cerveau ?


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2005)

Je n'aurais jamais cru que mon thread dépasserait les deux dizaines de posts ...


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2005)

Personnellement, je serais d'avis qu'un modo ferme ce thread car ... j'en ai trois, maintenant   (accélération discoïde stupéfiante).


----------



## gKatarn (27 Juin 2005)

Bon, ben faut arrêter de raccoler alors


----------



## Foguenne (27 Juin 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, je serais d'avis qu'un modo ferme ce thread car ... j'en ai trois, maintenant   (accélération discoïde stupéfiante).




OKi, c'est parti !


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, je vais réouvrir. Parce que ça y'est, encore une fois, bompi en a deux.
Oui, deux.
Deux forums à (co)modérer.
Il faut le prévenir, il ne le sait pas encore. Bompi a toujours un temps de retard sur les choses. C'est pourquoi il admire les suisses, surement.  Par exemple, un jour, il se dit qu'il veut se mater une série télé, il s'aperçoit qu'elle est finie depuis longtemps. Du coup, comme il est dés½uvré, il vient nous faire part de sa tristesse. Il faut dire que bompi aime beaucoup les séries télé. Surtout quand il leur trouve un goût de pommes. Bompi aime beaucoup les pommes.
Si, vous aussi, vous pensez que bompi fera un bon président de la république des séries télé du monde, n'hésitez pas. 

Tous ceux qui, dans les jours qui viennent, ouvriront un fil dont le titre utilisera le nom d'une série ou une espèce de pomme dans l'un des deux forums qu'il modère désormais auront ma gratitude boulesque*, et plus si affinités.










*_vous serez bien gentils de me prévenir, je ne suis là que par intermittence, comme disent les artistes._


----------



## rezba (8 Novembre 2005)

Bé dame, j'avais pas réouvert !


----------



## katelijn (8 Novembre 2005)

19h 35, et encore personne pour jouer


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bé dame, j'avais pas réouvert !




Faut fermer ce fil...un admin viiiite !!!!!


----------



## katelijn (8 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Faut fermer ce fil...un admin viiiite !!!!!



ah bon, vous aussi a deux?


----------



## La mouette (8 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, vous aussi a deux?




Non ...encore que un


----------



## katelijn (8 Novembre 2005)

Bompi, va falloir qu'il se dépêche. 
Il est envore en retard!


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Bé dame, j'avais pas réouvert !



Pffff, tu ne sais plus ce que tu fais  :love:


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Faut fermer ce fil...un admin viiiite !!!!!


Surtout pas, c'est juste une répétition pour *ton* bizutage


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> j'ai deux amours



laaaaaaaa badoit la kronenbooooooooooourg...

que de souvenirs... le marché, tout ça... 
:love:


----------



## bompi (8 Novembre 2005)

Alors, on profite de mon absence pour commencer le bizutage sans moi : pas de jeu 

En tous cas, c'est fou, je ne pensais pas avoir autant dévoilé de mon intime moi-même à l'intérieur  

Pendant qu'on parle de pomme : j'ai essayé la rubinette : c'est super chouette ... 

Et puisqu'on parle de série : vous saviez que (censuré) était (censuré) à la fin de 6FU ?

(on voit que je suis passé modo, là, on le voit ...   )


----------



## katelijn (8 Novembre 2005)

C'est ici que tu traines??

Il y a du boulot dans les rumeurs; une "rubinette"


----------



## Stargazer (9 Novembre 2005)

katelijn a dit:
			
		

> 19h 35, et encore personne pour jouer



Je préfère jouer la nuit avec les étoiles et mes moutons !


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

:tousse: :tousse: ahem


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2005)

y'a aussi le couvre feu au sud de la Loire ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> y'a aussi le couvre feu au sud de la Loire ?



Je ne sais pas mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que Rezba en a une paire...
de ciseaux.


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2005)

Flood *nocturne* à plus de 8h du matin ! 

Je plaide non coupable votre horreur !


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2005)

flood matinal : mérite le pal.


----------



## Berthold (9 Novembre 2005)

Là bon, rien à dire. D'ailleurs je ne dis rien, j'écris.

Ok je sors.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Novembre 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai deux, j'en ai deux...



en tout cas, moi j'ai deux amours : mon pays et Bruce Lee.

tac.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2005)

J'aime bien ces motifs de modération de post :
_flood nocturne, ni gloire ni burne_
_flood matinal : mérite le pal._
il y a un "je ne sais quoi" de poétique :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> flood matinal : mérite le pal.



hooooooo!  
Le Pal.....ça me rappelle une histoire ça....


----------



## jpmiss (9 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hooooooo!
> Le Pal.....ça me rappelle une histoire ça....


 
Ta vie privée et tes turpitudes ne nous regardent pas!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ta vie privée et tes turpitudes ne nous regardent pas!





tu as bien raison et je dirai juste que la douleur est tenace...


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue au club!


Moi aussi, j'ai deux O - consécutifs, qui plus est - comme le petit smiley, là :  

Et puis, grosso modo, j'aime bien bompi

Voilà, voilà, voilà...


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'ai deux O - consécutifs, qui plus est -



et tu penses etre le seul...


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et tu penses etre le seul...


Ben non...
En plus, je ne peux même pas te traiter de copieur, ça f'rait pas crédible.

Mes respects, donc, grand maître du double O


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

Tiens, salut Kasskooye


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, salut Kasskooye



Rien à voir avec ce qui précède, mais ma fille de neuf ans, qui regardait par dessus mon épaule a vu ta signature, et voudrait savoir pourquoi t'as mis un pikachu dans ta signature ?   

J'ai essayé de lui expliquer que c'était un méchant lapin qui voulait devenir maître du monde, mais elle n'en démord pas, c'est pas un lapin, c'est un pikachu ! :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec ce qui précède, mais ma fille de neuf ans, qui regardait par dessus mon épaule a vu ta signature, et voudrait savoir pourquoi t'as mis un pikachu dans ta signature ?
> 
> J'ai essayé de lui expliquer que c'était un méchant lapin qui voulait devenir maître du monde, mais elle n'en démord pas, c'est pas un lapin, c'est un pikachu ! :mouais:


Tiens... c'est vrai que la ressemblance est troublante :affraid: Ce lapin serait en fait un Pokémon démoniaque travesti  

Remarque, tant qu'il ne beugle pas "Pika pika" à tout bout de champ, le mal est moindre :rateau: 

Sinon y'a des variantes plus ou moins myxomatosées :
 (\/)
 ()
 [><]
 /_|_\ 

 (\ /)
 ( . .)
 c('')('')

[FONT=Verdana,sans-serif][FONT=Verdana,sans-serif](\_/)  
()  
(> <) This is Bunny. Copy Bunny into your signature to help him on his way to world domination.  

(\_/)  
(^.^)  
(> <) This is Bunnina, Bunny's wife. She helps Bunny on his way to world domination.  
Copy her to help Bunny gain world domination.  

(\_/)  
(x.o)  
(> <) This is Bugsy, Bunny's friend. He helps Bunny on his conquest for world domination. Copy him to help Bunny gain world domination. 

(\_/)  
(~.~)  
(> <) This is Bunny's cousin George. George keeps messing up Bunny's plans for world domination.  

(\_/)  
(@.*)  
(> <) This is patch. Copy patch so Bunny will have another ally in his quest for world domination.  

(\_/)  
(@.@)  
(> <) This is brainy, bunny's friend. He's the brains behind bunny's world conquest. Copy him into your sig if you want bunny to rule the world. 

(\_/)  
(~o~)  
(> <) This is Bubu, some meanie poked a hole in her face and has been adopted as lil sis by a kitty named Face who felt sry for her.

[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> flood matinal : mérite le pal.




*Et le secam ?*
C'est pour l'après midi ?


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et le secam ?*
> C'est pour l'après midi ?


Là, c'est cam
Ailleurs, ça bouge peut être.


----------



## Luc G (9 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Là, c'est cam
> Ailleurs, ça bouge peut être.



Ici aussi, c'est un bouge ! (mal famé, qui plus est)


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et le secam ?*
> C'est pour l'après midi ?




Et après, ça critique les jeux de mots des autres !


----------



## le_magi61 (9 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi, j'en 2 (points disco)


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Novembre 2005)

J'_*avais *_2 points disco ! 

J'ai *2* "S" et *2* "L" ! 

edit : et *2* "C"


----------



## MrStone (9 Novembre 2005)

Tu as oublié les 2 "E" aussi


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, *grosso modo...*


c'est un des nouveaux promus ?


----------



## iKool (9 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> c'est un des nouveaux promus ?


Oui, avec son pote Audo


----------



## Le_iPodeur (9 Novembre 2005)

ça s'enfonce ici :rateau: 
attention, ça commence comme ça et après on finit ici

edit : ah ouais ! je suis à 200 posts en 2 ans, on va pas dire que je floode *moi*


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé de lui expliquer que c'était un méchant lapin qui voulait devenir maître du monde, mais elle n'en démord pas, c'est pas un lapin, c'est un pikachu ! :mouais:


pikachu  
C'est ça les pères aujourd'hui, vite dépassés


----------



## golf (9 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu as bien raison et je dirai juste que la douleur est tenace...


Fallait pas être consentant 
Tout connaître, tout connaître, y a des limites


----------



## MACcossinelle (9 Novembre 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié les 2 "E" aussi




oui mais ils sont pas consécutifs ! 
:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Novembre 2005)

euh.. a propos du titre, on pourrait croire que tu viens d'avoir ta 2eme entre les jambes, et que t'en avais une avant


----------



## MrStone (10 Novembre 2005)

D'ailleurs avant on le surnommait _Kryptor Kid_

:rateau:


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> euh.. a propos du titre, on pourrait croire que tu viens d'avoir ta 2eme entre les jambes, et que t'en avais une avant


Non, non  :



			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, j'en 2 (points disco)


Ben, comme Bompi, t'arrive dans une tranche d'âge où on est heureux, en les comptant tous les matins, de constater qu'elles sont toujours là  
C'est pas pour rien qu'on les nomme les valseuses :rateau: 
Alors, dès fois que dans l'effort, y'en ai une qui prenne son autonomie :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, comme Bompi, t'arrive dans une tranche d'âge où on est heureux, en les comptant tous les matins, de constater qu'elles sont toujours là
> C'est pas pour rien qu'on les nomme les valseuses :rateau:
> Alors, dès fois que dans l'effort, y'en ai une qui prenne son autonomie :mouais:





			
				Le machin qu'a pas une bonne version de php a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à golf.


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

Hé c'était marqué bizutage dans l'intitulé... 

Je suis déçu :rose: :rateau:

On va remédier à ça .......


*APPORTEZ MOI LA VASELINE ET LES GRAVILLONS FAITES CHERCHER LE SIEUR SONNYBOY !!!!!* :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (10 Novembre 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> *APPORTEZ MOI LA VASELINE ET LES GRAVILLONS FAITES CHERCHER LE SIEUR SONNYBOY !!!!!* :rateau:




Il est sur PC mag...le pauvre il passe un mauvais quart d'heure là-bas :love: :love:


----------



## Pierrou (10 Novembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il est sur PC mag...le pauvre il passe un mauvais quart d'heure là-bas :love: :love:


sur PC mag ????????  

Le traître à son sang et à sa race !!!
qu'on lui coupe les couilles !!!!! 
:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Novembre 2005)

Ou la couille pour certains on dirait


----------



## Le_iPodeur (11 Novembre 2005)

ben moi j'ai 2 (*100) messages


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ben moi j'ai 2 (*100) messages




Ouaaaah !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2005)

ben moi j'en ai 3... (carrés vert, pas aut' chose )


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

ben moi j'en ai trois..... 


ouioui, ce à quoi vous pensez, bande de père verts ... 


faut pas ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2005)

euh...
tu recompteras quand tu seras pas bourré


----------



## Pierrou (11 Novembre 2005)

Je suis pas bourré !!!!
Quand je suis bourré j'en compte deux ! :rateau: 

( et puis quand on a une noix à la place du cerveau et qu'on l'exhibe..; hein..  :love: )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Novembre 2005)

C'est la radio de global que j'exhibe :affraid:


----------



## Pierrou (12 Novembre 2005)

Ah, autant pour moi alors :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Novembre 2005)

toi meme sans ton casque, la radio, passe pas, crane trop epais


----------



## Pierrou (13 Novembre 2005)

Ben faut bien combler le vide....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Novembre 2005)

c'est la fosse marianne ton vide


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Novembre 2005)

Moi aussi j'en ai 2 !!!


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

ça pousse...j'en ai trois


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Novembre 2005)

J'en avais trois :rose:


----------



## chandler_jf (30 Novembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais trois :rose:



C'est moins ridicule comme ça à la piscine


----------



## Pierrou (4 Décembre 2005)

j'en ai paumé une hier soir...; je la cherche depuis.. 
c'est con, ça fait déséquilibre sur la gauche, là


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'en avais trois :rose:




*de*
neuronnes ?




:mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (5 Décembre 2005)

Oui, mais ses parents l'ont bercé trop pres du mur, il les a perdus (ses neurones  )


----------

